# العثور على هيكل عظمي لحيوان غريب غريب في جازان



## مورا مارون (16 أكتوبر 2008)

عثر أحد المواطنين في بلدة مزهرة والتي تبعد حوالي 20 كلم جنوب شرق مدينة جازان على هيكل عظمي لحيوان غريب يصل طوله إلى 15 مترا وذلك في غابة كثيفة الأشجار تعرف بمسمى (الرسعة). ​ 
وقد حير هذا الهيكل العظمي كافة الذين شاهدوه ووجوده في هذا الموقع البعيد عن شاطئ البحر بمسافة 10 كلم مع وجود غابات من الأشجار , خاصة أن أجزاء الهيكل العظمي وجدت مرتبة إلى بعضها البعض وبشكل يوحي بتكامل جسم هذا الحيوان . 
في حين أكد رعاة الإبل الذين يرعون الإبل في هذه الغابة أن هذا الهيكل يعود لحيوان اسمه (البتان) وهو أحد أنواع الحيوانات البحرية الضخمة وقد نفق على شاطئ البحر قبل عدة سنوات وقام بعض طلاب إحدى المدارس بنقله من شاطئ البحر إلى هذا المكان لعمل دراسات عليه ثم تركوه دون نقله إلى موقع للحفاظ عليه أو إرساله لأحد المتاحف المختصة والتي تحرص على حفظ مثل هذه الهياكل العظمية لعرضها على الناس والزوار والاستفادة منها.​ 
ابوظبي-دنيا الخليج​


----------



## جيلان (16 أكتوبر 2008)

> طلاب إحدى المدارس بنقله من شاطئ البحر إلى هذا المكان لعمل دراسات عليه ثم تركوه دون نقله إلى موقع للحفاظ عليه أو إرساله لأحد المتاحف المختصة والتي تحرص على حفظ مثل هذه الهياكل العظمية لعرضها على الناس والزوار والاستفادة منها.



*موقف غريب اوى من حد انه يلاقى حاجة زى كدى وميبلغش عنها
دى تحفة
ميرسى يا قمر على الخبر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2008)

شكلها غريب اووووى 
مرسىىى على المعلومه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *موقف غريب اوى من حد انه يلاقى حاجة زى كدى وميبلغش عنها*
> *دى تحفة*
> *ميرسى يا قمر على الخبر*




​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> شكلها غريب اووووى
> 
> مرسىىى على المعلومه
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا  شبهتها بحوريه  البحر

شكرا  على الخبر

سلام ونعمة​*


----------



## مورا مارون (18 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *انا شبهتها بحوريه البحر​*
> 
> _*شكرا على الخبر*_​
> 
> _*سلام ونعمة*_​


 هي حوريه البحر مش حيوان اسطوري امجد؟؟؟؟​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

مسافه كبيره عن البحر .......لكن اٍن كانت قصة الطلاب صحيحه , فالأمور واضحه و منطقيه .
شكرا للخبر الغريب  .


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*اهلاااا قلم حر *


*بس مش عارفة ليه مش عم تظهر الصورة عندي*

*ممكن تساعدني*


----------



## وليم تل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا مورا مارون
على المعلومة وتعب محبتك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مورا مارون (21 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مورا مارون
> 
> على المعلومة وتعب محبتك
> 
> ودمتى بود​


 والله اليوم فرحتي كبيرة

رجعنا نشوف ردودك ياباشا​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مورا مارون (7 نوفمبر 2009)




----------

